# interesting van dwelling blog - Gypsy Cool



## Kim Chee (Dec 5, 2015)

Greetings Rubbertrampers!

I tripped over this website the other day while not looking for information about rubbertramping. I spent a few moments taking it in and thought the community might find something useful here. It is mostly information regarding vandwelling on the west coast, but there is surely something useful regardless of where you are as you could be anywhere! Anyway, enjoy safe travels...toodles

http://gypsycool.com/blog/


----------



## Tude (Dec 5, 2015)

This is way cool!


----------



## Kim Chee (Dec 5, 2015)

Tude said:


> This is way cool!



Yep, someone else is looking out for the rights of the car enabled.

Rubbertramps, rejoice!


----------



## Coywolf (Dec 5, 2015)

Heres a nice gem from that site....


----------

